# red bellys ps



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

im wondering if piranhas can last 5 days without food...im planning to go to a wedding in mexico and will be leaving them without food for a few days....im gonna try keeping alot of feeders in there to last them that weekend....but im not sure if this is enought...i heard that if they arent fed well they will start turning on each other or even on the other fish. do you guys have any suggestions on preventing this? there will be no more than 3 redbellies in my 60 gall and they will most likely be less than 3inches


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i went to Miltown Last week letf my P's home 4 days wih out food came back DAM they hungry and plus didnt move much Now there back to good.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

how larger are you piranhas?......im curious cuz mine will most likely be juveniles and they might not be able to survive a week without food


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Theoretically they could go 5 days easily without feeding. To ease your mind though, you could leave them with a *few* feeders to keep them busy. I would say no more than 3 or 4. Chances are, goldfish parts will be rotting in your tank while your gone.

*Moved to feeding discussion*


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Mines are 4inch 5inch 5inch


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

i wont have to worry about rotting feeders...i have a bullhead catfish in the tank that will clean up the leftovers....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

They'll be fine for 5 days without food. Just feed them as much before you go, but do not leave feeders in the tank while your gone. Too much feeders in a P tank would cause them to attack and kill it, not eat it altogether. That woulds def cloud up the tank, spike up ammonia levels, and might come home to some dead Ps.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine didn't eat for about a week when I first got them.They will be just fine.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if youre gonna leave for 5 days, just drop like 20 goldfish in there


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i have left mine for 4 days without food...they did fine and when u get back they eat like crazy


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Feed them a bunch of beef heart, then once their full toss in some Giant danios with some feeders. It will take them a little while longer to catch the danios. all should be cool then.


----------

